# Snapper 1855 parts quest



## kmac (Jun 18, 2010)

For those of us that own or have owned a Snapper 1855(A) finding parts for it is almost impossible. I have been looking on www.partstree.com and typed in 185 They show they have alot of new parts available. Whether they do or not I do not know because I haven't tried to purchase any. Just thought I would pass that along.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

kmac said:


> For those of us that own or have owned a Snapper 1855(A) finding parts for it is almost impossible. I have been looking on www.partstree.com and typed in 185 They show they have alot of new parts available. Whether they do or not I do not know because I haven't tried to purchase any. Just thought I would pass that along.


I just ordered a new clutch and 2 thrust washers at Partstree.com. With shipping, $29. That's about what I expected. Supposed to be here wed. No mowing this weekend!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Just got the mail. Included were the Snapper clutch and thrust washers. Made in C..... anada! They might just WORK more than once!


----------



## farmallpat (Feb 5, 2012)

I a snapper parts manual for te 1655 and 1855. May have pto clutch and odds and ends. I hd MF 1655. I posted a photo my profile. Sold it in jan 2012 for 1.800 The masseys were the same but did have small diff from the snappers. 
Collectors seem to like them.


----------



## rdmanone (Dec 25, 2012)

I just purchased a Snapper 1855. It runs really well but missing the 3 point hitch on the back and the mower deck pulleys are shot. Very hard to get parts. I will probably have to use a deck from another mower.


----------



## oxman (Jan 13, 2013)

*Snapper 1855 for sale*

Hello Rdmanone, I have a Snapper 1855 with a 3 point hitch,belly mower, rear blade,and snow blower if intrested give me a call 734-722-0325


----------



## rdmanone (Dec 25, 2012)

*1855*

Where are you located and how much do you want for it? Thanks.


----------



## oxman (Jan 13, 2013)

I am in brighton mi zip code 48114 cell #734 722 0325 
I have a tractor and mowerdeck snowblower and 3 point hitch .
give me a call if intrested 
Thank you 
Oxman


----------

